# Official Maxim Peptide log and reviews HERE



## maximpep (Aug 26, 2014)

*Maxim Peptide customers and loggers please review here! We appreciate your business and we are available for you 24 hour's a day Email*


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 27, 2014)

I will be running experiments on maxim peptides CJC-1295 W/ Dac and ghrp 2.  They are sending me this to review for them but having said that I have used their products before, specifically mod Grf 1-29 and GHRP 2, and the rats definitely liked it.  Rats showed many symptoms of elevated GH.  Once everything comes in I will get started and keep IM updated on the progress.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 27, 2014)

yea i wil be logging some igf-lr3 and cjc w/o dac and ipam and some mt2 . i all so have used maxim stuff before and it was good but it has been a while so i am looking forward to seeing what kind of results my rat can get on this bad ass stack. i will start my log as soon as the stuff comes in they have fast shipping times so it should be soon.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 28, 2014)

Quick update... I received the shipping notice yesterday and and should be delivered tomorrow.... same as my last order.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 29, 2014)

I just recieved my maximum peptides.  Fast shipping.  I will have to figure out how to mix these tonight.  Good thing I have a big bottle of bac water from a previous bulk purchase.  

I will be running 

*T3 *pyramiding starting at 27mcg
*Ipamorelin* at 200mcg x 3 times a day
*GHRP2* at 100mcg before bed working up to 100mcg x 3 times a day
*Frag 176-191 *at 250mcg a day working up to 250mcg twice daily.

The T3 and Frag 176 are for fat loss.  The Ipamorelin and GHRP 2 are for GH stimulation for muscle growth and fat loss.  Hopefully the GH and my current cycle of 800mg Test and 600mg Deca will protect me from the catabolic effects of the T3 at doses over 75mcg.  Never took peptides before this is a crash course.  I'm pumped.

Here's a link to info on Frag 176-191.  I didn't even know what it was till 3 days ago.  It's an interesting peptide.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/162967-HGH-Fragment-176-191-Dosage-Instructions


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well I did my first day of dosing.  I thought I would get straight into it.  I decided to do ghrp 2 before workout and bed to start since I am just, well...stupid.

I dosed all four according to schedule right before I worked out.

It was an interesting cardio session.  Very lightheaded.  Pretty strong hunger pangs.  Felt tired and weak in the muscles especially up top.  But the interesting thing was I felt very strong in the cardio/lung area.  Very, very easy to breath.  Heart rate was an average of 118 during my hour of cardio.  Usually it's 140-155.  So that was very interesting and surprising...and a little scary actually.  Makes me wonder if I burn less calories per hour...who knows....I still sweated close to normal not quite as much.

Also did about 30 minutes in the sauna.  Lowered heart rate also in the sauna.  Gotta be carefull not to over do it.

wieght 206 bf about 16%


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 30, 2014)

I did a second cardio workout after only injecting the ipam for a second time in the day.  Felt much better the second time around.  Felt normal and had a lot of energy.  Heart rate was still a little low around 130.  The ghrp 2 is what makes me feel funny for sure.  Light headed and just woozy.  Probably gonna stick to just before bed for a while.  

On another note another funny thing happened during cardio.  I stunk up the joint like ammonia.  I've never done that before.  I know I'm not all of a sudden ketogenic.  I'm eating low carb but I don't think it's that low.  Either way I just reeked of ammonia.  Something had to have an effect on me.  Either way I think it's good.  Chalk one up for the good guys.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 1, 2014)

Going alright so far.  Sleep has been iffy.  Except for last night finally slept normal.  Been sleeping like 4 hours then waking up.  I'm sweating cat piss in all my cardio sessions now.  So my body is in a state of ketosis it seems.  Doing two cardio sessions a day with a light workout before one, burning 650 calories per cardio session.  Calorie intake is around 1200 a day with 120g of protein.  I will do this for about 2 weeks then bump calories up as the T3 dosage goes up.  The only thing I changed in my diet is no more oatmeal because I can't resist putting peanut butter on it.  I actually put hershey chocolate on it then peanut butter.  I felt bad about the peanut butter then started grinding unsalted peanuts in a coffee grinder with a little sugar and salt to make my own peanut powder to top it with.  It was pretty good and less crap.  That palm oil in the "natural" PB ain't very healthy.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 2, 2014)

I received everything on Friday.  but decided to hold off till today.  Rat received his first injection this morning and just as I reported in my journal the rat is experiencing quite a few of the symptoms he should be.  

First injection was 1mg CJC1295 with dac and 250mcgs ghrp-2......  Rat has used the CJC 1295 with out DAC or its proper name Mod GRF 1-29 from MP with ghrp2 and liked it.  So far this is no different. 

Sides after 1st injection
Cold sweats
slight nausea
Dead empty stomach
Flushed hot head

Note: these sides are a good thing and a representation of it actually working and all sides subsided after 10-20 mins.  Also I like the dosing schedule for the CJC 1295 but doesn't really help that much if the ghrp2 still has to be dosed at 3 times daily.  Any on have a solution for this?

Future: the rat will likely stay on the cjc 1295 for a bit and see where it all goes.  I was given enough for a couple weeks (thank you again) but I know to really see the effects of these compounds the longer they are used the more effective they become.  I will add and take away ghrp-2 during the extended periods mostly cause I get tired of the dosing schedule.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 3, 2014)

Man the sweats hit my rat hard again this morning after the ghrp-2 injection.  This stuff is working for sure though he did not wake up with numb hands this morning... but that gets worse as it goes in my experience.

more testing to be done here.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 3, 2014)

i got my stuff from mp all so very fast shipping everything was good one of my vials does not have a label i think it is igf-lr3 seeing how the sent me 2 of every thing and this is the only thing there is one of.i mixed every thing and pinned every thing.i pinned or pinned my rat with 100mcg of igf-lr3, 100mcg of mt2 and 100mcg of the cjc no dac ipam blend got the head rush or flushing turned red faced like good cjc and ipam do.i am all ready today feeling tired like good peptides and or hgh do. i am very happy so far with mp products and services. and i will all so add the mt2 made my rats wife very happy about 3 or 4 times and my rat still was rock hard this morning but wife said rat had to take care of it him self this time she was sore good mt2 makes you have the biggest highest sex drive of any thing in the world.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 3, 2014)

What's mt2?  Melanotan 2?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 3, 2014)

yes


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 3, 2014)

Shit I just started taking it.  I read you get no libido the first 3-5 days then your libido goes nutz. 

I just started taking it 2 days ago so just wondering.  I don't have much of a libido anyway.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyway after admitting I have 0 sex drive here is my latest log info....

Sticking with my original dosing plan of

*T3 *pyramiding starting at 27mcg
*Ipamorelin* at 200mcg x 3 times a day
*GHRP2* at 100mcg before bed working up to 100mcg x 3 times a day
*Frag 176-191 *at 250mcg a day working up to 250mcg twice daily.

I also recieved some melanotan 2 from MP.  I will log those results also.  That takes a few weeks.

Everything is going well.  I broke through my current weight/fat loss wall today.  Before I worked out I was 201lbs.  That is the time and weight I go by everyday.  I almost sniffed 204lbs a few times this past month so this is legit.  That being said anyone could lose weight eating 1200 calories and burning 1400 with two cardio sessions per day.  Hopefully I am not overexerting myself and eating enough. 

No numbness at all or any hardcore GH symptoms.  I ordered some cjc without DAC so maybe that combined with the Ipam and GHRP2 will get things rolling on another level.

Acne seems to have flared up to another level.  It's just on my lats on my back so nothing serious.  Just a note for the log.  It could be the Asia Pharma Test Cyp kicking in also.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 4, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Note: these sides are a good thing and a representation of it actually working and all sides subsided after 10-20 mins.  Also I like the dosing schedule for the CJC 1295 but doesn't really help that much if the ghrp2 still has to be dosed at 3 times daily.  Any on have a solution for this?


 
Dose it twice a day at 1.5 the dose.  If you are talking about saving on syringes you won't like my idea.

On another note my hair stopped coming out.  I'm hoping the GH increase over the next two months will give my hairline a nice boost.  I've read people doing GH for 4-6 months after a hard hairline hitting cycle have had 50%-80% regrowth.

Just looking in the mirror some old tough pockets of fat have been dissolving quite nicely already.  Very impressed.  My diet plan and exercise plan are definitely getting complimented by the peps.  Pics will be up when enough progress has been made.  

Smelling like cat piss at the gym is not gonna help my libido issues I don't think.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 4, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Dose it twice a day at 1.5 the dose.  If you are talking about saving on syringes you won't like my idea.
> 
> On another note my hair stopped coming out.  I'm hoping the GH increase over the next two months will give my hairline a nice boost.  I've read people doing GH for 4-6 months after a hard hairline hitting cycle have had 50%-80% regrowth.
> 
> ...


Not really worried about syringes.... my rats belly gets sore after pinning it for a week three times a day and then I have to pin the hcg three times a week and the 2.5cc of gear every day.... it's about 29 injections a week.   Definitely a pin cushion right now.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 4, 2014)

HCG 3 times a week jeez bro. Your wife must be on your ass.  

Yeah the stomach is getting sore.  

I just made some injectable msten too.  Like I need more shit to pinn.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep 1500 ius 3 times a week. I could reduce it but won't until she is pregnant again....  but all my values are normal now so it's just a matter of time....  
Injectable m-sten hahah where do you even get powder for that?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 4, 2014)

dude if mt2 is not causing you to have the highest sex drive and huge hard on in your life and you can not even sleep from thinking about the dirty sex stuff in your life like being a teen again but about 100000000000000 times stronger something is wrong with you bad.it is the strongest ed med in the world. i am 37 years old and can take 100mcg of mt2 and can have sex 8-10 times over a day or 2 time and it still will be hard and  me be horny. and it does this every time i take it from the first to the million time. it is a proven side effect of mt2.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 4, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> dude if *mt2 is not causing you to have the highest sex drive and huge hard on in your life *and you can not even sleep from thinking about the dirty sex stuff in your life like being a teen again but about 100000000000000 times stronger *something is wrong with you bad*.it is the strongest ed med in the world. i am 37 years old and can take 100mcg of mt2 and can have sex 8-10 times over a day or 2 time and it still will be hard and  me be horny. and it does this every time i take it from the first to the million time. it is a proven side effect of mt2.



Maybe it's a side effect of all the tranny pics and calk pics I see on here all day.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 4, 2014)

i did not mean that bad toward you just saying it should be causing these side effects for you as id does most every body.but everybody is diff.it makes me to horny it gets were it is to much to handle.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 4, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i did not mean that bad toward you just saying it should be causing these side effects for you as id does most every body.but everybody is diff.it makes me to horny it gets were it is to much to handle.



Or maybe my M2 is junk.  I think it's alright cause I get all the other symptoms when I pinn.  I read the first 3-5 days it takes your libido away.  Then it just skyrockets.  I honestly hope it doesn't cause I don't have a GF right now.  Then I'll be going crazy at the gym.  I'll be rubbernecking and staring lasers through every chick walkin by.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 4, 2014)

idk i have never gotten junk mt2 from nowhere.maybe you just dont get that side effect .and yea if you dont have a gf right now thank god because yea it will make you really think hard about raping hot ass girl at the gym.and i am the type that thinks people that rape should be killed. but it is that strong.so after you pin mt2 it usually for me takes a couple hours then just all of a sudden out of no where boner and the next day will get random boners.you have not noticed any random boners like i say it usually takes a while it is not right away for me it is several hours even next morning when it is worse.


----------



## Z82 (Sep 4, 2014)

My rat is a pasty white German/Irish hybrid. He does not tan, only burns. On maxims mt2 he doesn't notice any change in libido. The only effects are a mild nausea feeling soon after dosing and the ability to tan and not burn whatsoever. He can literally sit in direct sun for hours and it sets only as a nice golden tan.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

Z82 said:


> My rat is a pasty white German/Irish hybrid. He does not tan, only burns. On maxims mt2 he doesn't notice any change in libido. The only effects are a mild nausea feeling soon after dosing and the ability to tan and not burn whatsoever. He can literally sit in direct sun for hours and it sets only as a nice golden tan.



Nice.  Did you lay out the first week of pinning?  Or did you let it build for a week or two.  I read you are supposed to let the effects build for a while.  That's great for me because I procrastinate like a mother fucker.


----------



## maximpep (Sep 5, 2014)

Give-a-ways with awesome savings dont miss out!




*Buy 1 get 1 FREE Items*
*
CJC-1295 W/O Dac* *$29.99*
*GHRP-2 **$19.99*
*GHRP-6 **$19.99*
*GnRH (Triptorelin) **$39.99*
*Ipamorelin **$19.99*
*TB-500 **$29.99*

*Buy 2 Get 1 FREE Items
*
*Anastrozole* *$29.99*
*Clenbuterol **$29.99*
*Clomiphene**$25.99*
*GW-501516**$65.99*
*Hexarelin **$21.99*
*Letrozole **$29.99*
*Sildenafil **$28.99*
*T3 **$25.99*
*Tadalafil **$28.99*
*Tamoxifen* *$27.99*


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

how come the cjc with dac is the most expensive thing on the menu and never has bogos??  dam it .


----------



## maximpep (Sep 6, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> how come the cjc with dac is the most expensive thing on the menu and never has bogos??  dam it .


JUST FOR YOU we just added it to our buy 2 get 1 free list!


----------



## The-Doctor (Sep 6, 2014)

maximpep said:


> JUST FOR YOU we just added it to our buy 2 get 1 free list!



this is the reason I love this guy. For a single customer he goes in and makes specific sale or deal that they've asked for.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 6, 2014)

The-Doctor said:


> this is the reason I love this guy. For a single customer he goes in and makes specific sale or deal that they've asked for.



Love is in the air!!


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Update

Made some injectable Msten which turned out to be some sort of M1T clone(2a,17a methyl 1 testosterone).  My weight shot up 11 lbs over a 2 day period so I am icing that shit.

So I can't tell what's going on now with my weight loss.  I hit 212lbs yesterday eating literally nothing but salad and chicken for a week.  This morning I was 208lbs.  So we'll see tomorrow.  Could be the AP Test C also.  Or a combination of the two.  Something is hitting hard though.

As far as the peptides go I do notice my skin feels really soft.  Maybe coming off tren I just notice it.  Not that scaley feeling.  Been sleeping more lately.  This is a very nice change from Tren too.  Getting sleepy at random times with no feelings of craziness in the background.  My hair seems thicker on the front where the Tren hit it.  I can't feel my hat on my head when I wear it.  Towards the end of the Tren cycle I could feel the hat touching the skin above my forehead.  That seems to have went away.  I think I might take a nap now...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2014)

maximpep said:


> JUST FOR YOU we just added it to our buy 2 get 1 free list!



I cant order till friday but I'm on it for sure.  

Been loving the peps so far as expected.

Does ghrp2 and cjc 1295 make you retain water..  I for some reason my rat has gained 10 lbs in the last week.  I mean I look bigger clearly but it has to be water.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 12, 2014)

I just finished my last shot of ghrp 2 and  bottom line is the stuff is legit and works.  I have plans to put in another order today to run this a lot longer.  Probably going to run double the dose and see what happens....

I should check the cost though cause Im pretty close to just jumping on gh instead who knows... So many experiments to run and so little time.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 12, 2014)

The melanotan 2 is very strong.  I laid out once in the last two weeks and it looks like I laid out like 5 times and it's a more mature color.  Pretty cool.  It actually turned brown like when you peel but I didn't peel at all.  Just an observation.

Other peps are going well.  Getting my eating schedule down took a few days.  But honestly trying to cutt is making it easier to wait in between meals.  Definitely helps with the motivation to pinn on an empty stomach.  My weight is back down to 202 so not entirely sure what is going on.  My strength was way up yesterday and vascularity and definition is up also.  I will just stay on the diet and 2 a days cardio if I can. 

 I am doing 1 hour of HIIT for about 4 miles now so my weight loss should kick in even more.  I am not exactly sure what is better.  2 walking incline cardio sessions a day spaced about 5 hours apart burning about 650 calories a piece or one HIIT session burning 700 calories.  Pretty fucking tired after 1 hour of HIIT.  That HIIT hits a lot harder so post cardio metabolism should skyrocket.  Probably almost a trade off but the interval running just hits deeper I think.  Plus better overall for working abs.  A lot more muscle activity in interval running.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 12, 2014)

yea i am using there blend of cjc no dac and ipam and it is potent i turn red and get a head rush like crazy you can feel it pulsing. there igf -lr3 i keep getting hypo it is potent all so. good stuff for sure thanks again.


----------



## Z82 (Sep 13, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Nice.  Did you lay out the first week of pinning?  Or did you let it build for a week or two.  I read you are supposed to let the effects build for a while.  That's great for me because I procrastinate like a mother fucker.



Waited a week. Not because of that just because, was extremely busy.....lol, it worked out good though. Still holding the tan at one maintenance dose per week, it'd been since early July.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 13, 2014)

Any feedback on Maxim's Tadalafil ??


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 15, 2014)

Here is a half-way pic for my peptide log.  The first pic is me at 208lbs 2 weeks before starting the peptides.  The second is me today at 203lbs.  With a little more color from the melanotan 2.  I am stronger and leaner today.  Could be a combination of the good AP test and the peps.  Whatever it is, it seems to be working.

I should have been doing at least low intensity cardio from the start of my cycle 5 months ago.  Oh well.  Lesson learned.  Just cruising on Test Cyp at 300mg a week and peps right now.  A far cry from where I was 18 months ago at 248lbs.  Not bad for 40yrs old.  Almost respectable.  I honestly thought I would be farther along since giving up beer and bread 9 months ago.  But you take what you can get.  Another month and a half of peptides diet, double cardio and maintenance lifting and I should look fairly good.

Beer tits are almost gone...


----------



## maximpep (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes 40% off already reduced prices! 
Also we are accepting applications for loggers! 
Please fill out our application by clicking HERE!



​


----------



## maximpep (Oct 3, 2014)

Check out our featured peptide Melanotan 2 Buy 2 get 1 FREE all weekend long. 


Friday 10/3 until midnight *take 40% off* your entire order plus Free SHIPPING Discount code ( FOR40 )


Saturday 10/4  until midnight *take 35% off* your entire order use Discount code ( FOR35 ) 


Sunday 10/5 until midnight *take 30%* off your entire order use Discount code ( FOR33 )




​


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 3, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> dude if mt2 is not causing you to have the highest sex drive and huge hard on in your life and you can not even sleep from thinking about the dirty sex stuff in your life like being a teen again but about 100000000000000 times stronger something is wrong with you bad.it is the strongest ed med in the world. i am 37 years old and can take 100mcg of mt2 and can have sex 8-10 times over a day or 2 time and it still will be hard and  me be horny. and it does this every time i take it from the first to the million time. it is a proven side effect of mt2.



I will start by saying I haven't tried maxims stuff but this has 100% been my experience with mt2.   Just the fabric of my pants rubbing makes me hard and I'm horny pretty regular anyway but I find it difficult to not constantly think about sex on that.  Its the one reason I never bothered to try pt141.  If its stinger I'd go insane lol.    I Guess's everyone's different and rays may be underdosed or something. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah haven't really been taking the MT2.  Couple times a week.  I'm doing so many other peps just focusing on the gh increasing peps.  I just laid out that one time.  I also just added in proviron so that is a double wammy on the horny meter.  Gonna have a 2 week update pic tonight or tomorrow maybe.  Down to 199lbs.  I can get down to 194 after a steam but that is not legit.  Anyway peps are going good.  Sometimes the ghrp2 hits really hard sometimes it doesn't hunger wise.  Not sure if I am developing a tolerance or not or if I should take a day or two off or just up the dose.  I've been eating more and resting my knees so haven't been hitting the frag 176-191 much for fasted sleep or cardio.  We will see how I look in my next pic.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 7, 2014)

So it's time for an update.  About a 3 week update from my last picture.  Peps are going good.  I've been eating more and using the peptides preworkout more now like an hour and half before I workout.  I inject 100mcg ghrp2, 200mcg Ipamorelin, 100mcg cjc 1295 no DAC.  Then wait 45 minutes till I eat.  Then wait another 45 minutes to an hour till I workout.  Drink my pre.  Then I drink carbs and protein while I workout.  Utilizing the GH for more efficient nutrient uptake for my workout.  Strength is way up since I am eating more.  Feel much better too.  Here's my 3 week progress from last pic.  First pic is 3 weeks ago.  Also this is just waking up.  No pump at all.  I really need to do a pic after working out.  And after a sauna session pulling the water out.

Weight 199


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 7, 2014)

The past few days I've been skipping my morning injection.  My reasoning is...the carryover increased GH from sleep...and also the body being in a fasted state and highly, highly, anabolic at this time is way more than enough in my opinion.  You don't need peps to aid your body at this time of the day.  Unless you are strictly doing peps for fat loss.   Midday or later is much better.  I've been getting huge headrushes almost to the point of swimming, also much higher heart rates to the point of feeling blood pumping in my ears doing this.  Desensitization is probably becoming a factor also at this point.  I really need to manage my injections more effeciently.  I think I am timing my carbs better instead of being scared to eat them.  Carbs are very anabolic after all.  Just gotta time them properly.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 7, 2014)

Still using the T3 and frag 176-191 also.  Moreso the T3.  The frag really makes me stink like ammonia when I do cardio so that ain't good for the ladies.  That's not good for anyone actually.  I just use the frag sometimes at night for fasted sleep or anytime I'm in a fasted state.


----------



## maximpep (Oct 10, 2014)

Rediscovering your featured product IGF-1 LR3
All weekend long LR3 is BUY 2 GET 1 FREE, along with our awesome 
current specials.. To top it off enjoy 35% off 





​


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 21, 2014)

Well almost time for a 3 week update.  But for some reason I've been having trouble uploading pics lately.  Anyone else having trouble?

I am switching gears and started a 60 day bulk. 5 days in already roughly. : )  I am not in a calorie deficit anymore that is for sure.  I upped my cals from about 1200 a day to 2600, 250g carbs, 250g protein.  My body is just sucking up calories like a damn vacuum.  I iced the T3 I was looking a little drawn on that shit.  Not really too much frag 176-191 either since I am never in a fasted state.  Just ghrp2, Ipamorelin, and CJC1295 No Dac.  Hopefully I will be able to upload a pic soon.  I have made good progress.  I had to ice the Melanotan also.  That shit was making me crazy horny.  Fucking joke.  No GF = annoying as hell.  I started tanning 2 days ago so I resumed the MT2 so shoot me some good porn sites.  Young, mature, grannies, bestiality, IDGAF.

By the way strength is at an all time high for everything.  I'm as strong now as I was on EQ, test600 and Pheraplex back in June.  Just on Test300, proviron and Peps and a lot of food. : )  

Gonna be a good 60 days.

Here is a pic I will copy it from photobucket.....maybe that will work.  I look huge.  On IGF, MGF, lots of carbs.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 21, 2014)

I asked the guy at the back urinal for a cawk pic but he wasn't game... : (


----------



## maximpep (Oct 31, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I asked the guy at the back urinal for a cawk pic but he wasn't game... : (


Hahaha love it brotha


----------



## maximpep (Nov 26, 2014)

Enjoy your thanksgiving and *40% off from the maxim crew*!







when you place an order with maxim you will receive an order number that looks like 10000xxxx. If the last digit of your number is a 1 You?re a winner of
*$100 dollars of free product!* email us at info@maximpeptide.com to claim your winnings.​


----------



## maximpep (Dec 5, 2014)

*Cyber weekend* enjoy *40% *off our already reduced prices plus
*FREE domestic shipping all weekend long!* 




​


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 16, 2015)

So I was lucky enough to do a beta log for maxim peptide.im currently on cycle. The products for maxim I'm gonna beta are anastozole and tadalafil citrate. I've started the anastozole for my a.i.my nips were getting a lil puffy and shoulder and back acne with a little bloating. I'm taking .5 anastozole every third day. Taken it twice .it zapped the nip puff away real quick.super happy with that.still early to say on much else yet.so far super happy with it. Haven't tried the tadalafil yet due to the fact my test had my libido through the roof but I'm gonna give it a go soon . might even try it as a pre workout see how the pump is must scared to get hard at the gym lol.will keep posts every 3 days thanks again maxim peptide


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 20, 2015)

Been on this about a 8 days now.im taking the anastozole every 3rd day. So far is working great. I've noticed mostly it's helped w nips being just a tad puffy and had some acne on shoulders and back. That's seemed to clear a bit as well. Still early on but will keep posted.the tadalafil citrate all I can say is omg.i took it once for pre workout had super vascularity at the gym.next time used for the bedroom. All I can say is damn. Shit works like a champ


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 21, 2015)

I too, was chosen to log a product from Maxim, which is TB500. I went and bought BPC157 from Maxim as well, so I can run the combo.

The point of BPC157 and TB500 is to help heal nagging injuries. I had surgery at the very end of July, which is 6 months ago. I broke my sternum, so I have been waiting for my chest bone to heal completely, which takes a very long time. I would LOVE to be back in the gym training asap so hopefully these help.

I need to be clear that this is normally a SLOW injury to recover from. It's much different than a nagging shoulder or knee injury that didn't require surgery.

- I have been on for 2 1/2 weeks now.
- I am taking 250mcg of BPC157 every morning straight in my chest next to the healing bone.
- I am taking 5mg of TB500 per week, taking 1/3 of the vial MWF (so one vial a week)

So far I think I have noticed some extra healing effects. I expect to have to use these for about 6 weeks due to the nature of the injury. I really believe it has helped a bit in these 2.5 weeks though. Stay tuned


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 22, 2015)

More improvements today.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 25, 2015)

This is insane. I'll probably be able to train again in a couple of weeks. I didn't expect to be back at the gym for another 2-3 months.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 26, 2015)

So far everything is going excellent with the anastozole and tadalafil citrate. The a I  is working as expected. I upped it to e.o.d.right nip was a bit sensitive. It seems to help with minor acne I have on my Chest and back so that's an added bonus.only used the tadalafil a couple times. Twice as preworkout for the blood flow, which was amazing and once with the mrs. So far everything working awesome


----------



## SFW (Jan 26, 2015)

Touchdown. 

Ill be testing the Clen @ 100 mcgs first thing in the AM tomorrow. 

The T3 will be dosed @ 50 mcgs and bumped accordingly.

I will note body temp differences using a digi thermometer before and 1 hour after Clen administration.

The effects of the T3 will be gradual and i will be posting pics along the way.


----------



## SFW (Jan 27, 2015)

trust me, you dont want em. Wait til the chemicals and gears start working first 


1/2 ml of clen this morn. 1/2 ml of T3 as well. Didnt notice much shakiness so i bumped another .2 ml of clen. Slight increase in body temp. Very slight. I went from 98.0 to 98.8. Slight headache within the hour that lingered until i had coffee in the afternoon.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 28, 2015)

So far everything remains the same.i upped the anastozole to .5 e.o.d been getting some headaches hard to say if it's due to that. But everything is working as expected so far


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2015)

Dropped a 1/2 ml (100mcg) early. Felt nothing at this dose. 2 hours later, i Bumped another 1/2 ml, bringing things up to 200mcgs. Didnt notice any real effect. Im going to switch back to BlueSky just for tomorrow and see if theres a diff. Either im totally used to clen after the shortest period of time in history or...well, you know. The other clen i have leaves me shaking like i have parkinsons. 

Took 1/2 ml of t3 in the afternoon.


----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2015)

Astonishingly, my AM weight is down 5 lbs. Im not gonna go above 50 mcgs t3 for my cycle. Shakiness seems to have dissipated altogether. Even when i switched back to bluesky for the day. Body is adjusting to the stim effect. Im liking how things are going at this rate. Lets see if i can keep this up for 10 weeks. Figure with the gears, dieting, cardio and training, ill be a not big in no time.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 2, 2015)

Still running the anastozole def working better at .5 e.o.d. bloat is down, nips aren't puffy or sensitive at all.skin hasn't had the oily feel to it either. The tadalafil is awesome for a great pump before the gym so been using it for that.libido is ridiculous right now between that and my test lol. So far I'm super happy with these products


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Feb 2, 2015)

update on my bpc/tb500 log. It's been about 4 weeks on them. Some slight improvements but my injury is so severe so it'll still take a little bit before I can train again. Any speeding up on the process sure helps though


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Started doing some light training again. These peps are phenominal. Should be balls to the wall again in a month


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm totally loving the anastozole and tadalafil both doing a kickass job . libido through the roof. No signs of puffy nips.great pumps.skin clear. Def be going through maxim down the road


----------



## SFW (Feb 9, 2015)

Im losing fat. consistently dosing my T3 @ 50 ed. Ive bumped my clen to 200 ed. Will be posting updated progress pics as the days, weeks roll on.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Feb 11, 2015)

I just have to say I used 2 other sources BPC/TB in the past and they didn't seem to work as effectively as Maxim's. Could be in my head but I definitely feel I noticed a bigger difference now.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 13, 2015)

So far I'm very happy with maxims products the anastozole is working just as good as the pills I usually get on cycle. I'm running a pretty hard cycle and sides are very minor. Skin has cleared up a lot and nips are fine.libido is great the tadalafil citrate as p.w.o also runs over as a libido booster throughout the day.great products guys: bump


----------



## SFW (Mar 6, 2015)

Here are my results after a month of Maxim's T3 and Clen while on my Test/Mast/Tbol cycle. 







I used 50 mcgs T3 and 200 mcgs of clenbuterol for the first month. I have since ramped up my T3 to 100 mcgs and will likely remain on that dose for the duration of my cycle. Clen will remain at 200 mcgs. My 10 week goal is recomp and repartioning. 

The above pictures are from my Journal: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/206141-Z-s-Alpha-pharma-InduJect-amps-EP-mast-Tbol


----------



## maximpep (May 30, 2015)

​


----------



## maximpep (Jun 5, 2015)

Up to 42% OFF






​


----------



## jennr8 (Aug 10, 2015)

How many ml of your T3 = 1mg of cytomel aka liothyronine? It is quite strong, rats like it and even blood work shows elevation in T3, just want to get the dosing right to equal .5 of cytomel from 100mcg x 30ml of your T3. Thank you!


----------

